# Conexion dimmer en cable fase



## nicovicuna (May 12, 2008)

hola 
estoy tratando de conectar un dimer sensible al tacto el cual tiene una entrada de fase y una salida la cual va a la ampolleta.

el problema es que lo quiero usar en una lampara y si se enchufa el neutro a la fase este se quemaría, la pregunta es :

existe alguna forma de asegurar que la fase siempre sea entregada por el mismo cable independientemente de la posición en que se enchufe? ( en chile los enchufes son simétricos por lo que me esta complicando el asunto)

gracias


----------



## diegoc (May 12, 2008)

mira no entiendo muy bien lo q dices pero te dejo este circuito muy facil de hacer
REGULADORES DE LUZ O DIMMER
Un dimmer es un tipo especial de interruptor que se utiliza para controlar, en forma continua y gradual, la cantidad de luz emitida por una fuente luminosa. El empleo de dimmers en lugar de interruptores electromecánicos permite crear diferentes atmósferas y contribuye a ahorrar energía eléctrica. El control de la luminosidad puede hacerse mediante una perilla rotatoria o deslizante, por contacto dela piel con un sensor táctil o a control remoto. En este proyecto construiremos un dimmers de tacto. El sistema permite prender, apagar y/o regular el nivel de iluminación de lámparas incandescentes hasta de 500(W) y se utiliza directamente en sustitución de un interruptor de un efecto convencional (interruptor de un efecto o monopolar).
En la figura siguiente se muestra el diagrama esquemático del dimmer. El sistema está desarrollado alrededor de un circuito integrado LS7232 y se alimenta directamente de la red de AC.

Montaje de los componentes:
Comience el ensamble instalando la base del circuito integrado en la posición adecuada, puesto que esta trae una muesca que indica la posición del pin Nº1. Una vez instalada la base del circuito integrado en la posición c orrecta, inicie la instalación de las resistencias. El valor óhmico de cada resistencia se señala sobre el cuerpo de la misma mediante las tres primeras franjas de color. La última franja, generalmente dorada, corresponde a la tolerancia (5%). Todas las re sistencias son de ¼ de watts.

Instale de la misma forma los elementos restantes, observando el valor, la polaridad y la orientación de los mismos. En particular sea cuidadoso al instalar la base del circuito integrado, los diodos DZ, D1, D3, el condensado r electrolítico C5 y el triac. Este último debe montarse sobre un disipador de calor.
El circuito integrado debe estar orientado de la misma forma que la base.
Al instalar cada componente, doble ligeramente hacia los lados los terminales de conexión
para evitar que se salgan de su lugar. Antes de soldar los terminales de las resistencias y los
condensadores a las pistas del circuito impreso, es conveniente cortarlos a una longitud adecuada. Antes de aplicar la soldadura, caliente el terminal y la pista pa ra facilitar la adherencia de la misma.
A continuación, instale y asegure tanto el sensor táctil como el indicador tipo LED (D4) en
la tapa móvil utilizando los accesorios de fijación correspondientes. El LED debe ir
montado en su respectivo portaled. El s ensor táctil (un jack tipo banana aislado) debe incluir una arandela de conexión.
Provea el LED y el sensor táctil de sus respectivos cables de conexión. Suelde el conductor
rojo del cable polarizado al ánodo del LED y el conductor negro al cátodo del mism o. Este
último se identifica por ser el terminal más corto. Corte cada terminal del LED cerca del
punto de soldadura.
Este debe ser el aspecto externo final ofrecido por el dimmer una vez ensamblado. El LED
rojo se ilumina plenamente en la oscuridad para facilitar la localización del interruptor,
mientras que el sensor se toca con un dedo para prender y apagar la lámpara o cambiar el
nivel de luminosidad.
Instalación del dimmer:
Para instalar el dimmer, retire el interruptor original de la lámpara (interruptor 9/12, de un efecto o monopolar) en la forma usual, identifique los alambres correspondientes a la fase y vuelta de fase y luego desconecte la energía correspondiente a este circuito, a través del di syuntor termomagnético correspondiente, desde el tablero de distribución de alumbrado. Hecho esto, conecte el alambre de fase al terminal Nº1 del circuito y el alambre correspondiente a la vuelta de fase conéctelo al terminal Nº2 del circuito. Es importante destacar que el dimmer no trabajará adecuadamente si los alambres de fase y vuelta de fase se encuentran intercambiados.


----------



## nicovicuna (May 14, 2008)

muchas gracias por la información pero mi problema es con la fase y la vuelta de fase, la lampara es un lampara de sobre mesa la cual se puede desenchufar en cualquier minuto, en chile los enchufes son simetricos por lo que si yo armo mi lampara con la fase en el cable 1 y alguien me enchufa la lampara en el sentido contrario (vuelta de fase con cable 1) me dañaria el dimmer.
existe algun tipo de circuito electronico capaz de detectar la fase y entregarla por un cable especifico? ose si yo conecto el cable 1 en vuelta de fase y el cable 2 en fase, este se de cuenta y desvie la fase al cable1 y la vuelta de fase al cable 2

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

No te lo daña.
No funciona pero no se daña nada, con solo enchufarlo correctamente vuelve a funcionar.


----------



## diegoc (May 14, 2008)

no pasa nada, pero sin embargo antes de montarlo en la lampara has la prueba


----------



## Lightsoul (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en este foro y tengo los conocimientos justos de electronica, aunque los suficientes como para superar el test de registro jeje Saludos!

Lo que queria saber es que es necesario hacer para colocar este interruptor en sustitucion de uno de los 3 interruptores conmutados de mi habitación, ya que si solo hubiese un interruptor, se pone en serie y listo, pero en el caso de interruptores conmutados de cruce (3 interruptores o mas) e incluso con los conmutados simples, se rompen los esquemas.

Gracias a todos de antemano y sobre todo a diegoc! ^^


----------



## Olaf (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola,

no te va a estropear nada porque el dimmer ataca a un triac y este es bidireccional (no depende de como lo conectes), no solo no te va a estropear nada sino que seguramente te funcione lo enchufes de una forma u otra.


----------



## blass1 (Ago 21, 2009)

no lo arme aun, pero quisiera saber, si hay un solo "botón" , es entendible que apague y prenda, pero como lo regulas?
Puede que con 1 toque prenda a "1", con otro toque prenda a "2" y con el utimo toque prenda a max?


----------



## Lightsoul (Ago 21, 2009)

Blass, se supone que el dimmer regulara la luz cuando dejes el dedo en la conexion, manteniendo un "1" logico, el circuito entendera que pretendes regular la intensidad y reaccionara.

No lo he probado aun... mira que tengo delito D lo monte incluso hasta le di protector a las soldaduras; y me olvide de el  es para darme de ostias DD Cuando lo encuentre y lo pruebe, os contare los resutlados 

Gracias a todos por los consejos y diagramas ^^


----------



## blass1 (Ago 21, 2009)

Jajajaja bueno gracias por la respuesta lightsoul, cuando lo termines nos cuenta como te fue


----------



## ricardo_xj (Dic 17, 2009)

Que tal, que debería cambiar par que funcione a 110v.


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 18, 2013)

me podrias pasar el valor de R9¿? por favor, asi puedo terminar el pcb, desde ya, muchas gracias


----------

